# Anyone know what this is



## Oldsmoboi (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm on a trip and I passed this on I287 through NJ

Google Maps

There was some rather restored looking vintage passenger cars there and I thought it was maybe a museum of some sort. From the air, it's not as impressive, but at least one of those diesels has a Jersey Central Lines logo on it with recent looking paint


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oldsmoboi said:


> I'm on a trip and I passed this on I287 through NJ
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> There was some rather restored looking vintage passenger cars there and I thought it was maybe a museum of some sort. From the air, it's not as impressive, but at least one of those diesels has a Jersey Central Lines logo on it with recent looking paint


That is the yard used by the United Railroad Historical Society of New Jersey. The equipment there is either restored, awaiting restoration, or somewhere in between.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow thank you! I hadn't heard of them before and now have something new to follow.


----------

